# Super X2



## Guest (Mar 27, 2004)

Anyone have the super x2 in camo? I have the synthetic that's two years old, love the thing and wanna have it dipped by Browning. It's gonna cost around 250 supposedly, unless anyone knows differently???
Anyways, I was wondering if the camo "wears" off on the highly worn areas, grips, etc, with the Winchesters since they have a different dipping process??
I guess it's either have it dipped, keep it synthetic black, or trade it in for a new camo'ed one. Don't want a camo one if its gonna wear through to yellow.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

mine is 2 year old and the camo hold up great!!!...If you take care of it i think it will last a lifetime


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You should pm PJ about it. I know he had his berretta dipped and it looks really good. Im not sure who dipped it for him but i bet if you asked him he would tell you.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The panit is just wearing right off of my X2, and the duratuch is too. Im calling wincherster and chewing some ***!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

GB3, How old is your gun?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I've had my x2 for a while now and the only complaint i have is that when i go honker hunting in some nasty weather, it wants to gum up and feed really slowly with 3 inch mags. Kinda frusterating when you've got a group of birds at your feet and you've gotta wait for your gun to feed. Otherwise, its a great upland gun. Anyone else have this problem, or any solution ideas? :evil:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its not even a year old yet.


----------



## Goosehunter_ND (Mar 24, 2004)

I also have the synthetic and think it is the best semi auto on the market but you should just buy a new one they have a new stock on them and it has a really nice grip. Also this year i see weatherby who makes a hell of a gun came out with a semi-auto and they have the best camo i have seen and those are running really resonable. :sniper:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I had a problem towards the end of last year with the second shell not wanting to be fed into the chamber with both 3" and 3.5". I had the gunsmith clean it. He said it was pretty clean, but he strecthed the spring some and now it cycles like it did when it was new.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, I've heard that there's a new stainless steel spring for them that helps with the chambering and the cycling of new shells. Mine is starting to cycle the shells a little slower that when it was new, better get it checked asap.


----------



## nipper (Mar 30, 2004)

Take it to theGander MT. store in St .Cloud see the gun smith should be around 150.00 to have them do it.They will need to send it in but it is garenteed Good Luck Nipper


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I finally got to do some snow goose hunting and I found out my gun works just fine again. I wouldn't trade my Sx2 for anything. I haven't found a gun that fit me any better.


----------

